
Navy tests E-M rail gun - will fire shells  9K kph, 320 km (video) - dctoedt
http://www.reuters.com/video/2012/02/28/us-navy-kicks-off-rail-gun-tests-with-a?videoId=230957596&videoChannel=2602
======
coryl
Uhh, what exactly can you accurately hit at 320km?

~~~
waterlesscloud
With a smart payload capable of self-adjusting? Quite a lot.

~~~
coryl
Well, I didn't see/hear anything about what they were firing, so I assumed
they were dumb bombs or shells.

Those launches look pretty violent, could a piece a with rocketry or
electronic guiding systems survive a blast like that?

------
eof
How about a "rail gun" for shooting things into orbit?

~~~
Atrus6
Not much would survive that sort of acceleration.

------
cmaxwell
How is this news? I had a rail gun in UT

